
Feedback from rec.models.rc.air on my idea for remote flying of model planes (using justin.tv tech?) - amichail
http://groups.google.com/group/rec.models.rc.air/browse_frm/thread/370ab19a29339553
======
kyro
The idea is interesting.

However, I think an activity such as flying a model airplane is something that
people want to experience first hand, as in right there with the remote
control in their hands, and watching the plane physically maneuver.

Also, issues with gauging airspace and having a full 360 view of your
surroundings via the internet will be extremely, difficult, in my opinion, if
the camera were to be mounted on the model aircraft. There are lots of
liabilities.

Personally, flying a model airplane via the internet isn't something I'd look
forward to doing. It just doesn't come close to the real thing.

I hope that's not discouraging.

That's just like, my opinion, man.

------
amichail
I didn't expect such a negative reaction, but some of the feedback is quite
good anyway.

